

Show HN: Internet Votes; startups using votes, DC's primary metric - HistoryInAction
http://www.internetvotes.org/

======
jedberg
I've read/heard a lot about how the best way to get people to vote is by
showing them which of their friends and neighbors are voting (it is all public
record).

That being said, I honestly don't want to encourage people to vote who haven't
done the research. The last thing we need is a flood of uninformed voters.

When Arnold Schwarzenegger ran for governor of California, it was pathetic.
They would interview people who were in line to vote and ask them who they
were voting for. They would say "Schwarzenegger" and when asked why, they
would say, "because he's in that movie I like!" No joke. And they were proud
of that response!

So I honestly don't know how I fee about this. Yes, I personally go out of my
way to encourage others to vote, but I only encourage people who I think are
informed, intelligent voters.

~~~
HistoryInAction
I can't argue with your post. I just wish the world worked differently than it
does.

------
mtgx
What is the reason behind the decision to only use Facebook for sharing? I
think at least adding Twitter would be useful, since a lot of people talk
about politics on Twitter, maybe more than on Facebook.

~~~
HistoryInAction
It's built off of the Votizen API, which I believe has pivoted to only focus
on FB

------
cooldeal
Not a big fan of the skeuomorphic design... I think it needlessly distracts
from the content.

